# Dave Butterworth



## Superlecky (Apr 15, 2006)

I mentioned on a photo forum that I was a member of the Merchant Navy in the 1960's-70's and another member of the forum contacted me to ask if I had met a Dave Butterworth, and if I hadn't how he would be able to make an attempt to trace him. 

I told him of Ships Nostalgia and he has asked me if I would post a message for him, hence this post.

The person looking for Dave is Eddie Hardman, they were at school together at St Annes on Sea in the 1960's and Dave's stories were such an influence that Eddie became a world wide traveller himself, although not in the Merchant Navy.

On behalf of Eddie thanks for any help with this.


----------

